# v-cubes pop



## AJelsma (Mar 11, 2009)

K so I just go my v-pack (white) yesterday and they have popped (the 6 and 7 not the five) almost every time (once or twice+) each solve or scramble. I believe many people have faced this issue but can you help me


----------



## Gparker (Mar 11, 2009)

mod the v-cube 6, and the 7x7 doesnt pop much so maybe you were going to fast?


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah, the solution is to practice.

Accuracy will keep your cubes from popping.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 11, 2009)

Mod the 6x6, lube and increase turning accuracy on both. 7x7 doesn't pop that bad for me, maybe once every 5 solves or so.


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 11, 2009)

Hmmmmm....wow 7x7 pops....that sucks.


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Mar 11, 2009)

Let 7x7 break in first. Mines was like that, but now it never pops.


----------



## AJelsma (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks I'll mod the 6x6 and then ill work on the 7x7 (break it in)


----------



## AJelsma (Mar 12, 2009)

is the hard mod worth it (the 6x6) or not? the pins and glue one


----------



## Paris (Mar 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzrebC7Rtas&feature=channel_page

 you have everything here


----------



## panyan (Mar 13, 2009)

my v7 has never popped, v5 twice, i;ve had them since christmas and use them daily


----------

